# PSL grey tops?



## Uncle manny (Aug 6, 2015)

Finishing up my first cycle was gunna run some peptides during pct and a couple months there after to hold me over till next cycle. I read some good things about grey tops and would much rather do one dose a day of hgh then be a pin cushion on peps. I also heard there have been lots of fakes just wondering if any one had any experience with purity source labs.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 6, 2015)

9.9/10 agree. Psl= no.


----------



## Magical (Aug 6, 2015)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...fancy-elixir-salesmen?highlight=Purity+source

Read this


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 6, 2015)

Oooh. Thanks for the save fellas!


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 6, 2015)

really, really check ppl out on GH


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 9, 2015)

Not sure about the grey tops, but I have seen blood work on their Anonasome (or something like that) and it was pretty good.  That said, the only HGH I have ever used has been Genos, and they cannot be bad since they are pharmacy grade (unless they are faked, but that is easy enough to find out).


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok I believe I got a hold of a legitimate source but didn't realize it would be so expensive gunna have to save up in order to run a proper 20ish weeker


----------

